# ...  ,  ?

## BorisG

, ...
 ,      93 ,    , , " " 1026-1, "   " 2300-1  ..
      .
 ,  ""     ,  ?
,  "  "   ,   ?

----------


## mila 29

.    ,     ,     (. 2  2  ).
        ,        (      ..)   . ,     - . . 3 . 492  , . 2 . 3  .

----------


## Ol-ga

,      ,     ,   .

----------


## Dima77

*Ol-ga*,      ,     , 


> ,      ,





> 


  ?  :Smilie: 
 ,     ?
  ,    :Smilie:

----------


## Mason

, *Ol-ga*,   ?

----------

:

 3.     ,    

2.       **  ( - ),  ,    1  2  2  .
*  ,    ,   * .

----------

: 
 5. 
  ,    ,    .

----------


## Dima77

** ,    :Smilie:

----------


## Mason

:Wink:  


> .       ,     ,  ,         ,   .    ,       ,        .        ,     .            .            (,   ,    ,     ).              ,    - .

----------

*Mason*  ,          -  . . .
 ,  ,         ,   ?  :Smilie:

----------


## Dima77

> -  . .





> 3.     ,

----------


## Mason

** ,   ,   ,      .

----------


## alz

** ,    .           ???
1.      ,       -   ..    .           ,        "".    **  ,     -             . **       ,  "     -   -,    ,          ,     " (. 492  ).
2.     , ,    .,   , ,   .
3.   -    ,         : , ,  .

----------


## alz

*BorisG*,  ,    .        .
 ,  ,          ,  .
            ,         ,   ...  :yes:

----------

*alz*,    ,   ,    :
"    ,     -             .            ,  "     -   -, ** ,          ,     " (. 492  ).

----------


## Mason

,             ,         ,   ?
  ,     ,      ,   ,      ,  ,  ,    .

----------


## Mason

> *BorisG*,  ,    .        .


,      ,     (   ,     ..),       ,     .

----------


## BorisG

,     .
*alz*,    ,    ,   .
 ,        ,     .
           ,            "  ..."  :Wink: 
       .

----------


## alz

> ,            "  ..."


*BorisG*,  ...    .    .
1.          ( 5),  ,   -        .
2.  ,  ,        .       .
3.         - ** ,       ,      !

----------


## alz

> alz,    ,   ,    :


** ,  , .     .
  -



> 


     ,   ,       ,  .
  ,     .   (,  :-))     ,       ,       ...
      ()       !  :Smilie: 
 ...   -   . 
  ,  ,      - .   ,         .
  ,          ???

----------

> ,   ,       ,


 -       ...       ,     .  :Smilie:

----------


## Mason

> ,     .


 ,    ,     :Smilie:           ,    ,   ,      .
   ,     ,     ,          :Smilie:

----------


## alz

> -       ...


** , ,     .

----------


## faust

** , 
  ?

,   ,    . 3,       .
      (, " "),      :
_1)         
2)         ._  

 ,   - .  " "   .      .

*Mason*, 
       .  :
  : __ 
  : _   / _ 
     ?   ""?

*alz*, 


> 


5 !  !

----------


## alz

> 


   ,     ,     .



> 5 !  !


..

----------


## alz

> ,     ,     ,


*Mason*,     - .     .

----------


## +

-   ,            ,      ,          .     ,    ,  ,       .       ,         ,      .
           (     ),  ,    ,  .
  -   ,             .
     ,   .  ,   -    .       ,   ,     .
    :
-       ;
-   ;
-   (   ).
       .         ,     .
      ,     ,    ,   ,      .


  -    ,       .     ,      ,         .       .
,   ,            ,   ,     .           .
                 .     ,  ,   .
        ,      ,  ,   .                  .     ,  ,   .
     (   )          ,  ,  ,     .                 ,      .


  -   ,          .
              .        ,   ,     .

  -   ,        ,        ,      (         ,       ..). 

  ()     :
-    ;
-   ;
-  .
  ,   ,   ,      ,      (    ,     ..).       .
     -        ,      ,       .            .         ,    ,  -    .                 .
  -   -  ,   ,  , ,  ,    ..      , ,  (  ),   ,   ,    ( ,    ,     ,          ..).

  -  ,   
         ,       ,     ,    , - , .

----------


## alz

*+*,        .
        (,     ):
)         (),     . ,        ,       ,     .    ** ;   :Wink:  
)      ,   .        -    ** ,      ,    ! 
    ,     , , ...        ...     .       , ..   !          ,      ;
)         ,          ,         -       .          (   ),   ... , ,    ,       ;
)           .   ,               . ,                   ,        !!!   ???
  , *+*,           :Cool:  .

----------


## Mason

> Mason, 
>        .  :
>   :    
>   :    /  
>      ?   ""?


, *faust*,   ,     ,              ,   -          .
       .

----------


## mila 29

.    : 
       ;
       ,   ,    ;
         ;
  -              ;
,    , . 3     . ,         "     ....",       .       ,     . 3  ,         .   -      ,    ,  , " "     .  ,      . 





> *+*,     ,     , , ...        ...     .       , ..   ! 
> .


--,    . 76  ?      ,     .

----------


## alz

*mila 29*,    . 6 . 76  ???
 -  ,    -  .  , .
     ,     .       ,     ???

----------


## mila 29

*alz*     -  ? 
        ,     . , ,      . .      ,      . ,       .   ,           ? 
            .   ,   "  "      .

----------


## alz

,  .. ,      ,      , ,     .

   .
1 :     .   ,               .
2. :         .   ,     -  .
  .
       , ,   ,   ,    ,   .  :Wink:

----------


## mila 29

> ,  .. ,      ,      , ,     .


  ,               .                     .              .    .     . 




> , ,   ,   ,    ,   .


  :Frown:  .     .  :Smilie:

----------


## Mason

, -      ,      - 
 ,  ,   ,     ,      -    ,       ,      .

----------


## alz

*Mason*,         "   ".     , ,     ,   ???

----------


## Doka

. 
             -             ?    ...,         -...? 
    .
? 
     .

----------

